# Castlewood Group



## Eamon

Hi All... anyone ever worked (or is working) for this company? Any feedback welcome..cheers


----------



## WonderLust

Its more or less an investment firm doing land banking. Your primary job will be looking for investors willing to put their money into your project.

If you are keen on doing it you might want to try Walton too, I hear they give much more support to their agents.


----------

